# Full RE-PAINT



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Suggestions as to who you would go to for a complete Re-paint of the car, or if you could have any recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

There's a place in Daventry where another members car had turned out it had been to this place for a complete respray but was such a good job the guy couldn't tell.

Daventry Panel Craft I think it was. I've been meaning to take mine there for an assessment for touch ups but having cleaned it last weekend I noticed a massive chip off the front bumper (as big as a finger nail) so might end up just getting the bumper completely redone.

Matt

edit: found the thread... http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/265474-3-year-old-had-full-respay.html


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------

